# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  О пользе Аюрведы, хатха-йоги, упражнениях и питании.  Шрила Прабхупада о здоровье.

## Kasturika d.d.

«Проявляя сострадание и никому не завидуя, человек может избавиться от страданий, причиняемых другими живыми существами; медитируя в трансе, он сможет устранить страдания, которое посылает провидение, а практикуя _хатха-йогу, пранаяму_ и другие подобные методы, сможет избавиться от беспокойств, доставляемых собственным телом и умом. Аналогичным образом, усилив влияние состояния благости, особенно в отношении еды, человек должен победить сон» 
_(Шримад-Бхагаватам, 7.15.24)_

Из книги ПРАХЛАДАНАНДА СВАМИ «Надеюсь, мое письмо застанет вас в добром здравии».

Ваше тело имеет большую ценность

«Если вы чувствуете себя уставшим, вы можете отдохнуть. Ваше тело имеет большую ценность. Оно посвящено Кришне, поэтому вы должны заботиться о теле очень тщательно. Лучшее лекарство – это отдых и повторение мантры Харе Кришна, а также предписания врача. Харе Кришна мантра – это _бхаваушадхи_ – средство от всех материальных болезней» _(письмо Гирираджа дасу от 12.08.71)_

«Прабхупада: Лекарства, если это лекарства, нужно принимать. Не важно, индийские они или западные. Если это настоящие лекарства.
Рамешвара: Так подобные исследования находятся в настроении благости.
Прабхупада: Все уже есть, нам остается только провести небольшие исследования. Все уже есть – книги по _аюрведе,_ очень хорошие книги. Эти знания даны _Дханвантари-аватарой,_ воплощением Кришны.
Рамешвара: В Первой песни вы написали, что приветствуете усилия ученых, врачей…
Прабхупада: Да, это благотворно» _(беседа, 21.01.77)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В йоге нет ничего плохого. Она поддерживает здоровье

«Они шли в сторону луга и вдруг увидели мужчину, стоящего на голове.
- Это наш? – спросил Прабхупада.
И преданные, засмеявшись, ответили: «Нет, он йог».
- Он хочет стать бессмертным, - сказал Рамешвара.
- Нет, сказал Прабхупада. – Упражнения помогают ему остаться здоровым.
Тамал Кришна: - Это полезно для тела?
Прабхупада: - Да. Это называется _ширшасана,_ стойка на голове. _Ширшасана, падмасана, йогасана,_ есть очень много _асан_ (йогических поз).
Тамал Кришна: - Мы это не практикуем.
- Да, «мы любим спать, у нас времени нет на йогу», - заметил саркастически Прабхупада. Преданные засмеялись над его острым замечанием.
- Тем не менее, - продолжал Прабхупада, в йоге нет ничего плохого. Она поддерживает здоровье, это асана» _(Шрила Прабхупада-лиламрита, 47: Проповедь в Америке, ч.2)_


Джампинг джек

«Я был на утренней прогулке, когда преданный спросил, можно ли ему заниматься йогой, просто для здоровья. Потому что большую часть дня ему приходилось сидеть за столом. Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Да. Или ты можешь делать…Как это называется?»
И он показал движения джампин джек (движения, которые выполняют военные или спортивные команды, уставная форма быстрой разминки в армиях США и Канады. – Прим.ред.)» _(воспоминания Бадри Нараяна даса)._


Мы не хотим, чтобы люди отвлекались, но для тебя это полезно, я разрешаю тебе заниматься йогой.

«Также одной из вещей, от которой я отказался, переехав в храм, была хатха-йога.Все мне говорили, что _бхакти-йога_ включает в себя хатха-йогу и все, что мне нужно – это танцевать в киртане. Я был убежден в обратном, но, когда я переехал в храм, для занятий хатха-йогой не осталось ни времени, ни подходящего места. Затем, когда я стал жить с Прабхупадой, я восстановил занятия. Утром, перед тем как приготовить ему завтрак, я выходил во двор и делал несколько асан, но мне хотелось знать, правильно ли я поступаю. Через два-три дня я решил спросить мнение Прабхупады об упражнениях. Когда я принес ему тарелку с завтраком, он сказал: «Я видел, что ты занимался йогой во дворе». Я сказал: «Да, я как раз собирался узнать ваше мнение об этом. Преданные мне сказали, что это не наш процесс, что это не истина». «На самом деле, - сказал Прабхупада, - эти упражнения полезны для здоровья. Мы просто не хотим, чтобы люди отвлекались, поэтому не учим их йоге. Но для тебя это полезно, я разрешаю тебе заниматься йогой» _(интервью с Нандой Кумар дасом)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Что касается мантры _Нараяна-кавача_ (определенных декламаций, дающих защиту), мантра Харе Кришна включает в себя всё. Но я думаю, что вы слишком тяжело трудитесь. Ваша болезнь является результатом слишком тяжелой работы. Оставайтесь в Маяпуре. Отдохните столько, сколько необходимо. А работайте через своих помощников. И повторяйте Харе Кришна»_(письмо Джаяпатаке Свами от 4.12.76)_

Шрила Прабхупада давал комментарии различным видам лечения. В основном он предпочитал массаж и аюрведу.
«Я могу сообщить вам, что я склоняюсь к аюрведическому лечению. Вы можете проконсультироваться с аюрведическим врачом во Вриндаване, который является гаудиа-вайшнавом.. В Маяпуре, несомненно, много аюрведических врачей, однако, много и шарлатанов. Шарлатанов старайтесь избегать»
_(письмо Хари Бхактину дасу от 1.06.1967)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Три вещи поддерживают жизнь во мне: утренние прогулки, массаж и аюрведические лекарства»


_Е.М. Шрутакирти прабху:
_

Однажды, когда я делал массаж Шриле Прабхупаде, растирая горчичное масло по его спине, он сказал:

- Три вещи поддерживают жизнь во мне: утренние прогулки, массаж и аюрведические лекарства.

Я не раз слышал это от Шрилы Прабхупады, при различных обстоятельствах.

Шрила Прабхупада с неизменной регулярностью отдавал должное всем трем. В какой части мира он бы ни находился, он выходил на утреннюю прогулку, даже после двадцатичетырехчасового перелета. На следующее же утро он со своими последователями выходил пройтись под лучами восходящего солнца. Не имело значения, жарко ли, холодно ли, или идет дождь. Прогулка длилась от одного до двух часов и была довольно энергичной.

Утренний массаж также делался регулярно, каждый день, практически в одно и то же время, обычно незадолго до полудня, и тоже занимал от одного до двух часов. Массаж Шриле Прабхупаде делался согласно аюрведическим предписаниям: для массажа головы использовалось сандаловое масло, для массажа всего остального – применялось горчичное. Прабхупада говорил: «Сандаловое масло помогает содержать голову в холоде, а горчичное масло согревает тело». Такой массаж улучшает кровообращение.

Он любил интенсивный массаж. Вечером, перед отдыхом, он предпочитал массаж без масла, в основном ног и стоп, продолжительностью до часа.

За время моего непосредственного пребывания с ним, он принимал один и тот же аюрведический препарат – «йоген-дра-рас», тонизирующее средство. В состав препарата входил золотой порошок и толченый жемчуг в малых количествах, и изготавливался он в виде небольших шариков красноватого цвета. Если Шрила Прабхупада находился вне пределов Индии, он просил, чтобы это лекарство ему доставляли в смеси с семенами черного кардамона. Он просил, чтобы препарат был от одного и того же производителя, и говорил: «Это – единственная фирма, которой можно доверять. В состав препарата входят довольно дорогие компоненты, поэтому во всех прочих случаях наверняка следует ожидать обмана».

Он принимал это сочетание через день, перед утренней прогулкой. Я готовил его около пяти утра, пока Шрила Прабхупада находился в ванной комнате, – помещал двашагчка в ступку из черного мрамора, добавлял семена черного кардамона, немного свежего меда и тщательно растирал все пестиком. Затем я ставил ступку вместе с пестиком ему на стол. Сев, он брал в руку пестик, собирал на него как можно больше тоника, клал пестик в рот и обсасывал его, ничего не оставляя. После этого он брал ступку и тщательно слизывал все, что оставалось в ней. У Шрилы Прабхупады никогда ничего не пропадало зря, и это лекарство не было исключением.

Шрила Прабхупада никогда конкретно не указывал на необходимость следовать аюрведическим предписаниям, но было очевидно, что сам он придерживается этих правил. Подъем ранним утром, холодный душ и солнце во время утренней прогулки – являются основополагающими принципами Аюрведы. Он принимал в пищу растущие в местности, где он находился, фрукты, в сочетании с молоком или йогуртом, на завтрак, а его основная еда приходилась на время, когда солнце находится в зените. Обед, как правило, состоял из риса, дала, чапати и нескольких приправленных специями овощных блюд. На ужин, часа за два перед тем, как отправиться отдыхать, он выпивал чашку очень горячего молока с медом, и, если был аппетит, немного какого-то прасада по желанию. Лишь изредка он ел что-то жареное, -пури, или самосы, хотя очень их любил.

Он очень хорошо чувствовал свое тело, и как только возникали какие-то признаки нездоровья, тут же вносил соответствующие изменения в диету или в схему массажа. Если подобное случалось, он обычно просил приготовить на обед китри. Как известно, согласно Аюрведе, китри приводит в баланс три доши в теле. Попросту говоря, заболевание – это отсутствие баланса между тремя дошами. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Болезни возникает по причине беспокойств, переедания и нечистоты. Переедание – это когда вы едите больше, чем можете переварить. Если вы можете переварить десять чапати – ешьте десять, если одну – ешьте одну».

Существует еще одно аюрведическое правило – принимать пищу не на людях. Шрила Прабхупада всегда поступал так. Он прибегал к очень мягкому способу сделать это: когда я приносил ему еду и помещал на невысокий столик, он обычно брал кусочки нарезанных фруктов и давал по одному каждому из находящихся в комнате учеников. Затем он делал легкий кивок головой, говоря: «Ну, теперь вы можете идти». После чего он садился перед подносом и сосредотачивался на процессе принятия прасада. Во время приема пищи он не пользовался столовыми приборами и не запивал еду водой. Он всегда ел только правой рукой и тщательно пережевывал пищу.

Однажды он, смеясь, сказал мне: «Для поддержания здоровья лучше всего готовить себе самому. Неважно, насколько ужасна еда на вкус, вам она понравится, поскольку вы приготовили ее сами». Хоть это и было сказано с юмором, тем не менее, в этом заключается основной принцип нормального пищеварения. Если вам не нравится то, что вы едите, вы не сможете это должным образом переварить.


 Если погода была солнечной, Шрила Прабхупада обычно принимал массаж в саду. Иногда, когда я растирал его спину горчичным маслом, он говорил: «Утреннее солнце дает энергию, а дневное – отнимает»_ (1 мая 1973 г.ИСККОН Лос-Анджелес, Калифорния)
_

 Спасибо вам, Шрила Прабхупада, за то, что показали, как проживать каждое мгновение жизни. Вы объяснили нам самое важное из всех правил: предлагать все, что мы делаем, и все, что едим, Верховному Господу Кришне. Все, что вы делали, было совершенным, и вся ваша жизнь служит всем нам примером. Вы – ачарья. Вы обучали нас правильному образу действий, от самого пробуждения и до отхода ко сну. Вы даже научили нас правильному отдыху. Как часто вы говорили: «Сознание Кришны – это здравый смысл»

_15 апреля 1973 г. ИСККОН Лос-Анджелес_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Стандартный рацион питания преданных, данный Шрилой Прабхупадой:_

ЗАВТРАК: 
Простая злаковая каша с орехами и изюмом
Молоко (горячее) (или йогурт в летнее время)
Турецкий горошек/нут (сырой, замоченный на ночь)
Корень имбиря (сырой)
Апельсины и (или) яблоки и (или) бананы

ОБЕД:
Рис
Чапати
Дал (приготовленный со свежемолотым имбирем и свежемолотыми специями)
Сабджи (приготовленные с гхи, свежемолотым корнем имбиря и свежемолотыми специями) 

ПЕРЕД СНОМ:
Молоко (горячее)
Бананы

Во всех храмах использовали бумажные тарелки и стаканы, а также пластиковые ложки. <...>

ПРАТЬЯТОША ДАС

_(Из статьи Пратьятоши прабху)_


«В целом, Шрила Прабхупада ел завтрак сразу после того, как давал утреннюю лекцию, а обедал примерно в 13.00. Вечером он выпивал горячее молоко перед тем, как отправиться спать. Иногда, если он был голоден, я готовил пури, овощи или воздушный рис. Когда у него был аппетит, он наслаждался едой настолько много, насколько мы наслаждались подачей ему пищи. Некоторые из моих радостных дней были проведены в перебежках из кухни в его комнату с горячими чапати, которые я подкладывал ему в тарелку во время обеда, пока они еще оставались вздувшимися от накопившегося внутри пара. Я бегал туда и обратно пять или шесть раз, всякий раз при входе в комнату принося поклоны, и всё это укладывалось в десять минут. Шрила Прабхупада сидел так, что его правое колено находилось в воздухе, и он грациозно перемешивал сабджи с помощью чапати». _
Шрутакирти дас, «Шрила Прабхупада увача», история 76
_


"Шрила Прабхупада очень строго следует распорядку дня. Здесь, во Вриндаване, этот распорядок выглядит так:

<...> 9.0-9.30 — Завтрак
<...> 13.45-14.30 — Обед
<...> 21.30 — Горячее молоко, массаж и отдых

<...> Шрила Прабхупада всегда пьет на ночь стакан горячего молока, иногда добавляя к нему качори, паратху или жареную чиру. Он очень подробно объяснил поварам правила приготовления каждого блюда. Молоко должно быть определенной температуры — очень горячее, чтобы легко усваивалось, но не настолько, что обжигало бы язык.

В один из прошлых вечеров Прабхупада показал мне, как довести кипящее молоко до приемлемой для питья температуры. Попросив принести вторую чашку, он перелил молоко из своего серебряного стакана в чашку с высоты примерно двадцати сантиметров, а потом обратно, чтобы молоко немного остыло. Когда молоко приобрело нужную температуру, он выпил его".
Хари Шаури дас, «Трансцендентный дневник» том 1, глава 02, часть 04, 5 декабря 1975 года

«Прасадам

51. Завтрак, состоявший из простой злаковой каши (иногда в нее добавлялись орехи и (или) изюм), сырого турецкого горошка/нута, который был замочен на ночь, горячего (дымящегося) молока (или же летом йогурта, приготовленного преданными), сырого имбиря и фруктов, таких как апельсины и (или) яблоки, подавали во всех храмах, каждый день, как и указывал Шрила Прабхупада; теперь этого не существует.

52. Каждый день в обед всем преданным подавали чапати, как и указывал Прабхупада; теперь это редкость.

53. Горячее молоко подавали каждый вечер (кроме воскресенья) в девять часов вечера, как и указывал Прабхупада; теперь этого не делают.

54. Преданные были очень бдительными относительно того, чтобы доедать весь прасад, который был положен в их тарелку, и даже тот прасадам, который мог упасть на пол, вплоть до последнего зернышка риса; в наше время преданные иногда выбрасывают прасадам в мусорное ведро.

55. Преданные никогда даже не помышляли о том, чтобы накладывать себе, когда они принимали прасад, сперва не помыв рук; теперь преданные иногда едят правой рукой и в то же время накладывают себе добавку левой рукой.

57. Преданные были очень строги относительно того, чтобы никогда не предлагать Господу и (или) не есть пищу, особенно из злаков, приготовленную непреданными; в наше время многие не столь строги. 

58. Повара готовили для удовольствия Божеств, поэтому прасадам был всегда подслащен или посолен в самый раз. Никогда не требовалось добавлять сахар или соль; теперь же, похоже, готовят так, чтобы угодить преданному, который предпочитает наименьшее количество соли или сахара, и ожидается, что остальные могут сами добавить себе соли или сахара, как это делают карми.

59. Повара никогда не думали о том, чтобы пойти в кухню готовить пищу, будучи одетыми в одежду непреданных; теперь такое иногда происходит. 

60. Воскресные пиры были намного более роскошными, чем обычный прасадам преданных (20 блюд не было чем-то необычным)

Источник:http://uduba.com/2077788/Standartnyi...iy-Prabhupadoy

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Прахладананда Свами, фрагменты книги: "Надеюсь моё письмо застанет вас в добром здравии"_

 «Вы не должны есть все это. Вы должны съесть половину. И одну четвертую вы должны заполнить водой, а еще четверть вы должны оставить свободной, чтобы там мог циркулировать воздух, тогда ваше пищеварение будет легким. Это _аюрведический_ закон. Даже если вы думаете, что вы можете съесть так много, вы не должны по собственной прихоти есть так много. Вы должны съедать половину, а четверть заполнить водой и одну четвертую оставлять для воздуха. Тогда не будет болезней. Это принцип гигиены. Если вы едите больше, чем можете переварить, вы заболеете» _(разговор 26 августа 1973г.)_


« Они получили свои расчеты: _капха, питта, ваю. Три-дхату._ Это тело представляет собой композицию из этих трех _дхату. Ясьятма-буддхих куньяпе три-дхатуке (Бхаг.10.84.13)Куньяпе._ Это мешок, созданный в результате взаимодействия трех элементов, а именно: _капхи, питты, ваю,_ или слизи, желчи и воздуха. Это лечение _Кавираджей._ Они могут понять положение этих трех элементов по пульсу. Это _аюрведическая_ наука. Если какой-либо _Кавираджа_ способен научиться слышать пульс, он может сказать обо всем. Он может сказать, когда этот человек умрет, сегодня, или завтра, или еще когда…Он точно определит. Биение сердца очень подробно описано в аюрведической науке. Как только он фиксирует пульс, сразу формулирует заключение: «Такого рода сердцебиение говорит о таком-то состоянии здоровья».


Прабхупада: Вы видели птиц, воробьев, ворон. Они разные. Они по-разному двигаются.
Тамала Кришна: О!
Прабхупада: По сердцебиению, по пульсу вы исследуете. По тому, как он бьется.
Тамала Кришна: Как воробей, как ворона.
Прабхупада: _Ачча._ Тогда в связи с этим выстраивается версия. Сразу все становится ясно. История болезни. Он не будет просить: «Дайте мне свою историю болезни». Он изучит историю по пульсу. Вот это _по-аюрведически._ Но это в прошлом. Для изучения аюрведа теперь потеряна. Никто не воспринимает аюрведу всерьез.
Тамала Кришна: Это не приносит больших денег, я полагаю.
Прабхупада: Да…Вы не зарабатываете на жизнь этим.
Прабхупада: Они [врачи современной медицины] могут дать сразу результат. Хотя это не очень хорошо, все же популизмом и некоторыми сильными лекарствами они могут сразу дать пациенту результат. Людям это нравится. Но аюрведа – лечение на перспективу, а люди не могут ждать.
Тамала Кришна: Да. Лечение происходит очень медленно.
Прабхупада: И также она не точна, из-за того что аюрведические врачи не берутся за многие случаи. Они не нарабатывают опыта. Таковы трудности в аюрведе. Тем не менее, некоторые из доступных лекарств эффективны. Такие как _«Чаванпраш», «Нава-йогендра», «Йогендра-раса»._ Если они правильно приготовлены» _(разговор, 5 апреля 1977)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Хришикеша: Как заботиться о других жизненных потребностях, таких как медицина? Если на самом деле у них нет знаний, и им требуется строить эти гигантские больницы…
Шрила Прабхупада: Брахманы. Брахманы дадут вам медицинскую помощь. Аюрведа. Они будут читать аюрведу. Затем они помогут. 
Хришикеша: Так есть вероятность, что аюрведа будет работать в настоящее время?
Прабхупада: Почему нет?
Хришикеша: Некоторые люди говорили мне, что травы потеряли всю свою эффективность в Кали-югу.
Прабхупада: Тогда умирай! (Смеется) Вы хотите сказать, что современная медицина гарантирует вам жизнь?
Хришикеша: Нет.
Прабхупада: И? Тут тоже нет гарантий. Если вы видите, что травы и растения более не эффективны, то поскольку нет никакой гарантии и в вашей современной медицине, то нет никаких гарантий. Так почему вы должны тратить столько денег? Только я пришел к врачу, сразу двадцать долларов. Только собираешься купить какое-то лекарство, сразу двадцать. Если у меня нет денег…И к тому же нет гарантий, так зачем же мне тратить так много денег?» _(разговор, 16 октября 1975г.)_


_Огонь пищеварения_

_Дйотанам,_ освещение; _пачанам,_ пищеварение; _панам,_ растущая жажда. Если вы не чуствуете жажду, это означает, что Агни, или элемент огня внутри желудка, не работает. _Агни-мандья._ _Мандья,_слово происходит от _манда._ _Манда_  означает "медленно". Таким образом, _аюрведическое_ лечение, они говорят, _агни-мандья._ Поэтому, говоря _агни-мандья_, подразумевают лекарство, способное зажечь огонь снова. В желудке, в брюшной полости находится огонь" _(лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.26.40, 15.01.75г.)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Лекарство с животными компонентами_

«Врачи прописывают лекарства и дают гарантии, однако гарантий нет, а если нет гарантий, то зачем нарушать наши четыре принципа? Не думаю, что есть гарантии их поручительства, что это лекарство с животными компонентами гарантированно поможет. Но если есть такая уверенность, то можете принимать. Но это очень спорный момент. Я сам посмотрю, когда приеду, в чем проблема» _(письмо Говинде дасу от 12.02.72г.)_


«Если кто-либо помнит о Господе Вишну всегда, какие бы плохие вещи его не беспокоили, он будет, несомненно, защищен.
_Аюрведа-шастра_ рекомендует: _аушадхи чинтайет вишнум_ – даже принимая лекарство, надо помнить о Вишну. Лекарство – это еще не все, настоящим защитником является Господь Вишну. Материальный мир полонон опасностей _(падам падам яд випадам)._
Поэтому необходимо стать вайшнавом и постоянно думать о Вишну. Этого достичь легче всего, если петь махамантру Харе Кришна (великую звуковую вибрацию для духовной революции в этот век).  Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал: _киртаниях сада харих_ – постоянно воспевайте святое имя Бога _(Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10.6.27-29)_



_Воздушный рис_

«Прабхупада: Моя мама готовила воздушный рис дома. Есть специальный вид риса, из которого готовят воздушный рис.
Этот специальный рис можно приготовить дома или купить на рынке. Она готовила чудесный воздушный рис. Очень, очень вкусный. В горшке. Моя мама всегда была занята на кухне. Готовила пикули, чатни, этот воздушный рис и еще что-то, и еще. Когда она готовила для всей семьи, мои сестры ей помогали. Всегда вкусные блюда. Так много приходило гостей, зятья всегда приходили, и она специально для них готовила. Чтобы принять гостей, накормить их, накормить семью, - это удовольствие для индийцев. В наши дни для поддержания дома делают немногое, очень немногое…Но по-своему очень хорошо его поддерживают. Вся посуда тщательно вымыта, готова к использованию, Какая-нибудь одежда. Если вы зайдете в дом к бедному человеку, то увидите, что все там аккуратно и чисто. Попросите грихастх поддерживать их дома в чистоте. Они поддерживают?
Бхагаван: Да.
Прабхупада: Какое обычное дневное меню у вас?
Бхагаван: Меню? Каждое утро каждый получает стакан йогурта, турецкий горошек и яблоко, апельсин и банан. 
Прабхупада: Жареный горох?
Бхагаван: Отварной турецкий горошек. И яблоко, апельсин и банан. А на обед рис, дал, чапати, салат и немного хлеба.
Прабхупада: Это хорошо» _(беседа, Париж, 2.08.76г.)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Из книги ПРАХЛАДАНАНДА СВАМИ «Надеюсь, моё письмо застанет вас в добром здравии»_

_Диета для больного преданного_

Когда преданный болеет, иногда требуется специальная диета.
«Что касается диеты, которую тебе прописали доктора, ничего страшного, если ты какое-то время будешь обходиться без молока. Взамен будешь есть овощи» _(письмо Бхарадваджа дасу от 21.10.69)_

«Что касается твоего письма, в котором ты спрашиваешь разрешения принимать прасад, состоящий из фруктов, орехов, молочных продуктов и зеленых овощей, -если это нужно для твоего здоровья и придаст тебе больше энергии в служении Кришне, то тогда ты должен принимать такой прасад вместо приготовленной пищи. Также ты можешь есть сырые крупы, вымоченные в течение ночи в воде, - это тоже полезно. Зачем принимать такую пищу – чтобы поддерживать себя в форме. Ни больше ни меньше – но это наставление, которое Кришна дает в Бхагавад-гите. Надеюсь, у тебя все в порядке» 
_(письмо к Даянанда дасу от 23.03.1969)_

Прежде всего я беспокоюсь о том, что ты плохо питаешься. Вот в чем беспокойство. Пожалуйста, не ешь дал со специями. Ешь только отварные овощи, рис и немного чапати. Масло бери отдельно и клади только для вкуса. Молоко пей дважды, утром и вечером. И пей таблетки для пищеварения после основного приема пищи. Я думаю, помогут мятные. Прежде всего заботься о своем здоровье. Это наставление не только для тебя, но и для всех моих достойных сыновей.. _(из письма Раярама дасу от 21.12.67)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Глисты_

«Во Вриндаване в 1977 году многие преданные страдали от глистов. Когда спросили, что делать, Прабхупада предложил подавать белый лук во время прасада и нарезать свежий лук в сабджи. Мы все ели вместе в то время, и я помню, как любопытно было видеть преданных, крошащих лук на то, что я приготовил.
 Это работало»
_(Е.С.Бхакти Бринга Говинда Махарадж)
_

_Боль в горле_

"Это было в 1968 году в Лос-Анджелесе. Я была беременная и нездоровая, страдающая от боли в горле вот уже три дня. Было решено, что я должна обратиться к врачу. Шрила Прабхупада поинтересовался моим здоровьем и дал мне простой рецепт горячей воды с солью для полоскания. Он сказал, что нет никакой необходимости обращаться к врачу. Я последовала его рецепту и была здорова к следующему утру"
_Малати деви даси_

_Касторовые семена_

«Делайте мне масло из касторовых семян, и пусть у вас всегда будет его достаточное количество. Его можно использовать в разных случаях – при ожогах, как смазочное вещество, в приготовлении блюд и как слабительное при всех болезнях» _(Письмо к Нитьянанде дасу, 16.03.77)

http://philbook-moscow.blogspot.ru/2...ost_9.html?m=1 Прахладананда Свами. Надеюсь, мое письмо застанет Вас в добром здравии 


_


_
ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: «Между тем старайся восстановить свое здоровье, полагаясь на Кришну, потому что, в конце концов, Он – изначальный хозяин в любой ситуации. Не доктор, не лекарство, не место – изначально Кришна повелевает всем. Придерживаясь этой точки зрения, мы прогрессируем»_
(_письмо Раярама дасу от 20.03.69)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Чили и масло_

«Бхакти Чару Свами рассказывал, как получил наставления по кулинарии от Шрилы Прабхупады в Ришикеше в 1977 году. Тот лично показал Бхакти Чару Свами, как приготовить овощи, практически полностью залитые горчичным маслом, в состав которых входил перец чили из расчета 5 или 6 высушенных стручков на маленькую тарелку.
Бхакти Чару Свами приготовил по рецепту, и Шрила Прабхупада съел это с удовольствием.
На следующий день он просил те же овощи. Бхакти Чару Свами сделал все так же, но сократил количество чили, поскольку, как ему показалось, это было бы вредно для здоровья Прабхупады. Он подал прасад, но после того, как Шрила Прабхупада попробовал приготовленное, он отчитал Бхакти Чару Свами.
Он сказал Бхакти Чару Свами, что когда в блюде столько масла, необходимо большое количество перца чили, чтобы стимулировать печень для пищеварения. В противном случае есть масло, постное или гхи, без чили – вредно для здоровья»

_(Из рассказа Е.С.Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами)_


_Здоровье женщины и материнство: Прежде чем пытаться стать матерью, женщина должна иметь хорошее здоровье._

«Мне жаль слышать о плохом здоровье вашей жены. Вы перепробовали столько средств, пилюль, и смену климата, и визиты к врачам, но нет никаких улучшений. Я думаю, что вы можете поместить её в больницу на длительный срок для восстановления её здоровья. Вы не должны ожидать появления детей, покуда она не находится в добром здравии» 

_(письмо Муралидхаре дасу от 9.06.74)_




"Однажды Прабхупада проявил заботу об одной своей духовной дочери, которая была беременна, и дал ей совет о поддержании здоровья. Сарвешвари даси готовила Прабхупаде, пока он жил в Филадельфии. Как-то раз, когда она вошла в комнату Прабхупады, чтобы забрать его тарелку, она заметила, что он оставил полную чашку молока. Прабхупада сказал, что пока она беременна, и когда будет кормить ребёнка грудью, ей следует пить молока как можно больше. Тогда ребёнок будет очень счастливым, здоровым и спокойным.
Сарвешвари даси сказала, что выпьет это молоко"


"Однажды Прабхупада спросил Нандарани даси, ежедневно ли кушают её дети _дал_ и _чапати._ Тогда её детям был годик-два. Нандарани сказала "да", и Прабхупада выразил своё одобрение. Он сказал, что если дети с малых лет кушают _дал_ и _чапати_, они всегда будут здоровыми. 
Он добавил, что _дал_ должен быть очень горячим, и что ей следует обмакивать в нём _чапати,_ тогда они станут очень мягкими, и дети смогут их есть. Он сказал, что _урад дал_ - лучше всего, затем _мунг-дал,_ чечевица. В таком случае нет необходимости есть сою"

_"Нектар Прабхупады" Сатсварупа дас Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Шрила Прабхупада очень любит зрелые свежие фрукты, которые свободно растут неподалеку. Заметив вкусные манго, он сказал, что нужно выжать их сок, а манго высушить на солнце, положив на подносы. Он объяснил, что высушенная мякоть манго может храниться годами и вместе с протертым рисом и молоком это вкусное и питательное блюдо»
_ ( Трансцендентный дневник, Хари Шаури дас, Гонолулу)


_« из-за слабости и болезни Прабхупада съедал вечером немного _дахлии,_ хрустящей пшеницы с молоком. Это способствовало лучшей работе кишечника, и он чувствовал облегчение в последние пару дней. Было еще кое-что, что помогало пищеварению, - это вода из озера Бинду-саровар, в Бхуванешвари, штат Орисса. Преданный из Калькутты, Дебу, вёз на поезде через всю Индию контейнер в двадцать галлонов, потому что услышал, что эта вода целебная и способна восстановить здоровье. Прабхупада регулярно пил её и говорил, что чувствует себя лучше»
_(Трансцендентный дневник, Хари Шаури дас, Шри Вриндаван-дхама)
_


«Одно время у Прабхупады были проблемы со здоровьем. Я родом из Южной Калифорнии, региона, где распространено здоровое питание, и в Индии также был доктор, который сказал, что Прабхупада должен стать сыроедом. Я думал: «Да, да, это хорошо, я смогу это сделать, смогу готовить для него такую пищу».
 Я сказал Прабхупаде: «Этот доктор предложил легкую диету, без _гхи_» Прабхупада ответил: «Хорошо, я согласен». Я подумал: «Как это будет здорово, Прабхупада поправит свое здоровье». Я приготовил одно сыроедческое блюдо, и Прабхупада сказал: «Отлично». 
На следующее утро его завтрак был простым – фрукты и молоко.
 Я спросил: «Что бы вы хотели на обед?» Прабхупада сказал: _«Дал, рис, чапати, халаву»._
Я спросил его про сыроедение. Он сказал: «С самого детства я любил прасад и не собираюсь отказываться от него и сейчас. Я буду принимать прасад, и Кришна защитит меня» _(интервью с Нанда Кумар дасом)
_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=11418&page=3
Предписания Прабхупады от болезней для разных учеников.
_"Нектар Прабхупады", Сатсварупа дас Госвами_  (фрагменты)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

« Вам нужны лишь зерно, йогурт и молоко чтобы приготовить питательную пищу. Следовательно, если есть земля, и коровы, экономические проблемы производства зерна и молока могут быть решены. Другая пища, такая как фрукты, может быть полезной, но не является самой необходимой.
Анна, _гхрита,_ _дадхи_ и _дугдха_ означают зерно, топленое масло, йогурт и молоко. На самом деле это основные продукты питания. Овощи и фрукты играют вспомогательную роль. Из зерна, овощей, топленого масла, молока и йогурта можно приготовить сотни и тысячи блюд. ..
Необходимо уяснить, что для полноценного питания достаточно зерна, топленого масла, йогурта и молока…». 

_(Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 4.93, комм.)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Прабхупада давал Прабхавишну советы, как быть всегда в форме для служения. «Поддерживай здоровье, потому что климат Индии не всегда хорош. Питайся просто. Ешь овощи и фрукты, немного молока. Этого достаточно». 
Получив подобный ответ, Прабхавишну удивленно поднял брови и тихо засмеялся.
 «Даже если ты вообще не будешь есть зернобобовые, это будет предпочтительнее, лучше. Овощи, фрукты и молоко – вот полноценное питание. Это не вопрос болезней. Лишь для того, чтобы удовлетворить чувства языка мы едим так много приготовленной пищи. Если мы едим просто отварные овощи, фрукты и молоко – всё, этого достаточно. Экадаши, ежедневные экадаши. И арахис, несколько зёрен. Немного. Тоже хорошо. Кешью, арахис, да.

_ (Трансцендентный дневник, Хари Шаури дас, 4-3: Хайдарабад)_

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> «Даже если ты вообще не будешь есть зернобобовые, это будет предпочтительнее, лучше. Овощи, фрукты и молоко – вот полноценное питание.


Отакэ... А недавно цитировали, что наоборот, нужно зерно кушать, а фрукты-овощи вообще не еда...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Отакэ... А недавно цитировали, что наоборот, нужно зерно кушать, а фрукты-овощи вообще не еда...


 :smilies:  ага, буквально в предыдущем посте Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом.
Он давал много интересных и разнообразных наставлений при различных обстоятельствах, очень интересно изучать это. Прабхупада очень мудрый.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ «Насколько прекрасна простая жизнь, что людям не нужны современные машины, роскошь, они могут жить очень просто». 
Мы проходили мимо полей, и Прабхупада сказал, что все, что нам действительно необходимо для жизни – это зерно, рис, _дал_, что в действительности даже овощей не нужно, чтобы жить, что фактически можно питаться злаками и экономить время для Сознания Кришны»

_Ядубара прабху_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  А вот и самое популярное в интернет-пространстве воспоминание: 

_Сыроедение, из книги "Надеюсь застать Вас в добром здравии": 
_
« Когда я только переехал в храм, я ел любой прасад, который дают. Затем я стал готовить для Прабхупады, так что кухня была в моем полном распоряжении, и я мог готовить все, что хочу. Я родом из Южной Калифорнии, где распространено сыроедение, поэтому я начал есть салаты, фрукты и простую пищу, но я хотел быть уверенным в том, что не делаю ничего такого, что идет вразрез с тем, чего хотел Прабхупада. Однажды я решил спросить его мнение о сыроедении. Он сказал: «На самом деле сыроедение – лучшая диета для сознания Кришны. Это простая диете, и она делает тело здоровым и чистым. Мы не говорим об этом всем, потому что большинство людей не смогут придерживаться такой диеты, а нам бы не хотелось, чтобы они отстранились от сознания Кришны. Но если ты можешь так делать, то это лучшая диета для твоего сознания Кришны _» 
(интервью с Нанда Кумар дасом)_


Любопытно, что, чем глубже изучаешь тему, тем больше приходит понимание, почему Шрила Прабхупада говорил так, а не иначе, и почему он давал именно этим ученикам именно эти наставления. Очень интересно. Так же его индивидуальные наставления о питании были вплотную связаны со временем года и той страной, в которой находились ученики.
Но абсолютные наставления содержатся в книгах Прабхупады, и о принципах питания в том числе.

----------


## Дамир

Мудрость она и заключается в : Деша, кала, патре )))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_из книги "Надеюсь, моё письмо застанет Вас в добром здравии"_


_Угракарма_ – это интенсивная работа, неблагоприятная и нездоровая.

«Я очень обеспокоен, что вы получили травму, работая. Я не знаю, какую _угракарму_ вы совершали, но, чем бы вы ни занимались, вы должны быть осторожны. Ваше тело посвящено Кришне, поэтому вы не должны быть небрежным по отношению к вашему телу. Вы всегда должны думать, что ваше тело – больше не ваше тело, а тело Кришны. Поэтому вы должны заботиться о нем» _(Джаяпатака дасу 6.10.68)_


«Заботьтесь о своем здоровье в первую очередь. Я говорю это не только вам, но и всем моим благородным сыновьям. Я – старый человек. Я могу жить или умереть – это не важно. Но вы должны жить долго, чтобы продвигать это движение сознания Кришны» _(Раярама дасу от 21.12.67)_


«Воины общества сознания Кришны должны всегда быть полными сил, бодрости и энтузиазма. А для этого они должны жить в естественных для себя условиях. Условия эти не для всех одинаковы: то, что естественно для одного, неестественно для другого, поэтому существуют разные категории варнашрамы – _брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры,_ а также _брахмачари, грихастхи, ванапрастхи_ и _санньяси) (Шримад-Бхагаватам, 8.2.30)
_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Поскольку Джадурани обусловлена, сообщи ей, что это тело принадлежит Кришне. Поэтому она должна заботиться о своем здоровье. Конечно, очень радует, что для нее служение Кришне на первом месте. Это очень хорошо, и я очень ценю это стремление. Но все же мы не должны пренебрегать какой-либо материальной вещью, если она может быть использована для сознания Кришны. Поэтому поскольку ее тело задействовано в служении Кришне, оно является ценным. Поэтому не только она, но и все вы должны позаботиться об этой бедной девушке. Она ушла от родителей, и она не состоит в браке, у нее нет мужа. Нет, конечно, она не бедна, поскольку у нее так много духовных братьев и сестер, и прежде всего Кришна. Так что она не такая уж и бедная. Но, несмотря на это, мы должны заботиться о ее здоровье. Это наш долг. И сообщи ей, что она может не перенапрягаться. Конечно, такого рода проблемы приходят и уходят, и преданный не боится подобных вещей, но все же это наша обязанность – всегда думать, что это тело Кришны, и этим не стоит пренебрегать» 
_(Сатсварупа дасу от 19.08.68)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_"НАДЕЮСЬ, МОЕ ПИСЬМО ЗАСТАНЕТ ВАС В ДОБРОМ ЗДРАВИИ"_

*Избегайте переедания*

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ «Они не должны тратить ни минуты на пустые разговоры, чрезмерный сон или чревоугодие. Есть не запрещается, но если мы станем есть сверх меры, то, естественно, и спать будем больше, чем требуется. Это усилит в нас желание наслаждаться материальной жизнью, а значит, мы рискуем деградировать в низшие формы жизни. В этом случае наше духовное развитие на какое-то время остановится» _(Шримад-Бхагаватам, 5.8.29, комм.)_

«Из-за переедания у любого человеческого существа появляется склонность к болезни, называемой _амла-питта,_ возникающей в результате несварения и повышенного содержания кислоты в желудке» _(Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Антья-лила 10.19)_


 "Хамсадута сказал, что основное занятие многих западных преданных сводится к поддержанию тела. Привыкнуть к Индии трудно, и многие заболевают. В то же время он добавил, что они не контролируют свои потребности в еде, и возникает замкнутый круг – переедание, потом болезнь.

_Хамсадута:_ - Это одна из наших самых больших проблем. Шрила Прабхупада, как Вы сказали, когда кто-то заболевает, он должен поститься. Я говорил им: «Прекратите есть, и вы сразу же выздоровеете. Если у вас температура, не ешьте. Пейте воду и ешьте лимоны. Через несколько дней вы поправитесь». Они не понимают, как функционирует их тело, поэтому настаивают на том, чтобы есть, поэтому еще хуже заболевают и только усложняют все. Я видел, как люди страдают от очень серьезных заболеваний пищеварительной системы – желтухи, дизентерии, амёбной дизентерии. И это все происходит из-за того, что они слишком много едят.
 А потом они хотят изменить рацион. Хотя они его и меняют, но продолжают есть слишком много, так что изменение диеты ни к чему не приводит. А потом им нужны деньги на лекарства. Я уже столько денег потратил на лекарства…
Теперь я уже вообще перестал давать им деньги. Я говорю: «Поститесь в течение трех дней, и если вам не станет лучше, то тогда я дам вам денег на лекарства»

Но они постоянно бегают в больницу, пьют разные таблетки. А все эти таблетки бесполезны. Настоящая проблема в том, что они переедают. А когда они переедают, то хотят спать. Потому что в Индии жарко. А когда они спят, они заболевают дизентерией. А когда у них дизентерия, они не могут ничего делать. Таким образом, возникает замкнутый круг, который очень трудно разорвать.
 Очень мало преданных способны поддерживать себя в Индии в течение долгого времени.
Я видел, как здоровые парни приезжают, и я смотрю, как они едят, и говорю: «Через неделю этот парень заболеет» И, действительно, он заболевает. Он лежит, у него жар, дизентерия, и он идет в больницу. И так происходит со многими»
Прабхупада скривил рот в усмешке: «Меня удивило, что некоторые слишком много едят».  Он сел и посмотрел на своих лидеров: «И как же решить эту проблему? Очень сложно»_ (Трансцендентный дневник, Хари Шаури дас, 4-5: Шри Вриндаван-дхама)
_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Всё знание содержится в Ведах. Есть так много Вед. Даже для обычных вещей, также как Аюр-веда. Аюр-веда означает медицинская наука. Подобным образом, Дханур-веда, военная наука. Подобно этому, Джйотир веда, джйотиш, астрономическая наука. И те, кто, я имею в виду знакомы с ведическим знанием, это настолько хорошо, я имею в виду, совершенно, что... Возьмите к примеру, эту Аюр-веду, медицинскую науку. Их процесс таков, что это тело, физиологическое состояние, зависит от трёх вещей, три-дхату, капха-питта-вайю: слизи, желчи и воздуха. А воздух можно почувствовать по биению пульса. Итак, они учатся как делать диагностику по пульсу, биению сердца. И у них есть описание. Также как идёт воробей, идёт ворона, таким образом они дают этот пример, "Если пульс бьётся как идущий воробей, как идущая ворона,  тогда его здоровье, его состояние, такое, и симптомы такие, и он подтверждает, спрашивает пациента, "Вы чувствуете вот так? Вы чувствуете так? Вы делаете вот так, или так?". Если это подтверждается, тогда даётся диагноз. "У него такое заболевание". Итак, подобным образом, в джйотир веде у них есть подобные признаки. "Если такая и такая звезда близка к такой то звезде" - у них есть подсчёты - "тогда положение таково". Итак, они быстро учатся. Индийские брахманы, изучили очень быстро Джйотир веду, Аюр-веду, потому что подразумевается, что брахманы ходят в каждый дом, чтобы сообщить дату, всё. Поэтому обычно люди спрашивают о здоровье. Итак, они спрашивают, "теперь я чувствую вот так". Тогда они дают лекарства. И они также дают астрономические указания. Таким образом система была построена, чтобы люди делали какие-то пожертвования. Так они поддерживали себя. Вся эта система была сделана очень лёгкой на основе ведических указаний.
Поэтому мы принимаем ведическое знание как совершенное, и мы понимаем о Боге всё с помощью ведического знания..

 Шрила Прабхупада Los Angeles 09_12_1973

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

* Те, кто обладают сознанием Кришны, те кто трудятся для Кришны, они не должны думать, что их тело им принадлежит. Оно уже отдано Кришне. Поэтому о нём нужно хорошо заботиться, и не пренебрегать. Также как вы заботитесь о храме, так как это жилище Кришны.* 

(_фрагмент лекции_) _Шрила Прабхупада:_ 
Почему все кашляют? В чём проблема? Я также слышал это вчера. В чём трудность?
_Преданный:_ Я думаю, что сейчас ходит простуда.
_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Что?
_Преданный:_ Я думаю, что сейчас многие простуживаются.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Но что, у вас нет достаточно тёплой одежды, поэтому все страдают? Вы должны организовать. Вы должны заботится о своём здоровье.

_йуктахара-вихарасйа його бхавати духкха-ха_
/БГ 6.17/

В Бхагават-Гите сказано, _йуктахара_. Вы должны принимать еду, просто для того, чтобы хорошо поддерживать своё здоровье. Подобным образом, вы должны заботиться о других необходимостях тела. Если вы заболеете, тогда, как вы сможете исполнять сознание Кришны? Также как Брахмананда не смог выйти сегодня. Поэтому мы должны быть более внимательными. Мы не должны есть ни больше ни меньше. Лучше есть меньше, чем есть больше. Вы не умрете, когда будете есть меньше. Но вы можете умереть, если будете есть больше. Люди умирают от переедания, а не из-за недоедания. Это должно быть принципом. Медицина всегда не рекомендует есть больше, чем вам требуется. Чрезмерный аппетит это причина диабета, и недостаток питания это причина туберкулеза. Это медицинская наука. Поэтому мы не должны принимать ни много, ни мало. В случае детей, они могут совершать ошибку того, чтобы есть больше, но взрослые не должны такого совершать. Это ошибка, есть больше. Дети могут переварить. Они играют весь день.

Итак, в любом случае мы должны заботится также о нашем здоровье. Санатана Госвами, он очень сильно страдал от кожной болезни, и Чайтанья Махапрабху обнимал его, есть два вида чесотки, мокрая и сухая. Иногда пятно чесотки сухое, иногда влажное. После того как вы почешетесь, она станет влажной. Итак, всё тело Санатана Госвами было покрыто влажной чесоткой, и Чайтанья Махапрабху обнимал его. Поэтому эта влага, гной, приставал к телу Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Поэтому он чувствовал сильный стыд, что «я страдаю от чесотки, и Чайтанья Махапрабху обнимает меня и этот гной пачкает Его тело. Насколько я неудачлив». Поэтому он решил, что «завтра я совершу самоубийство, вместо того, чтобы позволить, чтобы меня обнимал Чайтанья Махапрабху." Итак, на следующий день Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил его, «Ты собрался совершить самоубийство. Итак, ты думаешь, что это тело принадлежит тебе»? Он молчал. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, «Ты уже решил, что это тело Моё. Как ты можешь его убить»?

Подобным образом… Конечно, с этого дня чесотка излечилась и… но это решение, что наше тело, те, кто обладают сознанием Кришны, те кто трудятся для Кришны, они не должны думать, что их тело им принадлежит. Оно уже отдано Кришне. Поэтому о нём нужно хорошо заботиться, и не пренебрегать. Также как вы заботитесь о храме, так как это жилище Кришны. Подобным образом… Мы не должны слишком заботиться, но мы должны оказывать какое-то внимание, чтобы мы не заболели. 

 Los Angeles 29_04_1973

----------


## Варган

"На самом деле *любая система физических упражнений способна поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии*. Есть много видов физических упражнений - тяжелая атлетика, другие виды спорта, - которые помогают развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение. *Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости.* Истинная цель практики йоги состоит в том, чтобы осознать свою духовную природу, отличную от материального тела, и истинные потребности души в непреходящем блаженстве, полном знании и вечной жизни. Такова высшая цель подлинной практики йоги".

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада (из книги "Путь к совершенству").

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада о приоритетах серьезного отношения к жизни: 1) Здоровье, 2) воспевание, 3) служение, и 4) чтение: 

"У Шрилы Прабхупады на кухне была вывеска, на которой было написано: "Здоровье - номер один, воспевание - номер два, служение - номер три, и затем важно читать". Вывеска с такой последовательностью была написана от руки самим Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он написал эту вывеску после приезда Джадурани, после того, как стало ясно, что она не заботилась о своем здоровье. Она тяжело трудилась, и Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось объяснить, в соответствии с какими приоритетами нам нужно отнестись к жизни серьезно. Мы были молодыми и глупыми, мы не знали ничего, за исключением того, чему учил нас Шрила Прабхупада". 

_- Из воспоминаний Матаджи Куши._

----------


## Варган

> Шрила Прабхупада о приоритетах серьезного отношения к жизни: 1) Здоровье, 2) воспевание, 3) служение, и 4) чтение: 
> 
> "У Шрилы Прабхупады на кухне была вывеска, на которой было написано: "Здоровье - номер один, воспевание - номер два, служение - номер три, и затем важно читать". Вывеска с такой последовательностью была написана от руки самим Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он написал эту вывеску после приезда Джадурани, после того, как стало ясно, что она не заботилась о своем здоровье. Она тяжело трудилась, и Шриле Прабхупаде пришлось объяснить, в соответствии с какими приоритетами нам нужно отнестись к жизни серьезно. Мы были молодыми и глупыми, мы не знали ничего, за исключением того, чему учил нас Шрила Прабхупада". 
> 
> _- Из воспоминаний Матаджи Куши._


Матаджи Кастурика, а откуда эта цитата?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи Кастурика, а откуда эта цитата?


Варган, знаю только то, что написано: из воспоминаний матаджи Куши. Думаю,,Радха Говинда прабху подскажет английский источник: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&id=1717541857

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа с отцом Таннером и другими гостями, 11 июля 1973 года, Лондон*

*Прабхупада*: Итак, поэтому, в конце концов, вы умрёте, даже обладая так называемым здоровьем или нездоровьем. Это факт. Поэтому мы не хотим такой здоровой жизни. Наше предложение заключается в том, чтобы вернуться домой, назад к Богу, вечной радостной блаженной жизни.  Такова наша здоровая жизнь. 



> Room Conversation with Father Tanner and other guests -- July 11, 1973, London:
> Prabhup?da: So, so therefore, ultimately, you become so-called healthy or not healthy, you'll die. That is the fact. So we do not want that kind of healthy life. Our proposition is that we go back to home back to Godhead and remain with God, eternally enjoying blissful life. This is our healthy life. http://www.vaniquotes.org/wiki/Ultim...f_healthy_life


*Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Аннаде, 25 ноября 1974 года*
...Когда я был в Дели, меня огорчила весть о том, что ты заболела, и поэтому я немедленно сообщил твоему мужу, что о тебе следует позаботиться. В любом случае, мы должны зависеть от Кришны при всех обстоятельствах. До тех пор, пока существует это тело, будут существовать различные степени здоровья или нездоровья. Мы должны терпеть эти вещи точно так же, как мы должны терпеть смену времён года, жары и холода....




> 741125 - Letter to Annada written from Bombay
> November 25, 1974
> ...When I was in Delhi I was sorry to learn that you were ill, so I immediately informed your husband that you must be cared for. Anyway we have to depend upon Krishna in all circumstances. As long as the body is there there will be different degrees of health and unhealth. We have to tolerate these things just as we have to tolerate the seasonal changes of sometimes hot sometimes cold...
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/741125_-_...20SwamiACBS/bs

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Что вы хотите доказать? Что Шрила Прабхупада не волновался о здоровье преданных или что? В этих цитатах нет ничего противоречащего всему тому, что написано выше в теме. Может, вам почитать тему для начала? Или почитайте Шримад Бхагаватам.

Или просто поспорить надо?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Высшей цели жизни человек может достичь, пока у него здоровое и сильное тело.* 

Дорогие преданные, мы не приводили цитат из Шримад Бхагаватам в этой теме, но, оказывается, надо было. Тема здоровья не была популярной раньше в ИСККОН, поэтому хочется посвятить ей еще больше времени. Прошу обратить ваше внимание, что Шрила Прабхупада всегда очень переживал за учеников, когда они не следили за своим здоровьем и бездумно утрачивали его. На это указывают его полные сострадания письма, обращенные к Джажурани, Раяраме и другим. Шрила Прабхупада в своих письмах и комментариях подчеркивал, что мы ОБЯЗАНЫ относиться к своему здоровью, как к ценности, дарованной нам Кришной для служения Ему.

_Шримад Бхагаватам, Шрила Прабхупада:_  
В шастрах сказано, что мы не должны опускаться ниже того уровня, которого достигли. Высшей цели жизни человек может достичь, пока у него здоровое и сильное тело. Мы должны следить за тем, чтобы всегда быть здоровыми и сохранять стойкость ума и разума; тогда нам нетрудно будет увидеть, какой путь ведет к истинной цели жизни, а какой — к жизни, полной невзгод. Поступая таким образом, разумный человек научится отличать истинное от ложного и в конечном счете достигнет духовного совершенства.

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/6/5 Сам стих тоже очень важный для понимания этой темы!

----------


## Варган

"Иными словами, целью йоги является не физическое здоровье. Любой трансцендентный метод духовного самоосознания помогает поддерживать здоровье, так как именно душа является источником жизненной силы в теле. Как только душа покидает материальное тело, оно начинает разлагаться. Любая духовная практика позволяет человеку поддерживать здоровье, не прилагая к этому дополнительных усилий, но это не значит, что поддержание здоровья является конечной целью йоги. Истинная цель йоги заключается в том, чтобы поднять душу на более высокую ступень эволюции или полностью освободить ее от материального рабства". 

ШБ 4.4.25 (комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады).
http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/4/4/25

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

(Возможно, модераторы, потом удалят весь оффтоп)

Шрила Прабхупада дал преданным несколько практических рекомендаций по экономически грамотному использованию молока: «В Индии постоянно не хватает молока. Криши- горакшйа-ваниджйам. Если у вас избыток молока, вы можете производить сухое молоко и отправлять его в Индию в любых количествах. Оно будет востребовано. По крайней мере, оно может быть использовано в наших центрах в Америке; мы можем раздавать его».
Он также объяснил, как можно использовать молоко на месте, чтобы ни одна капля не пропала: «Сначала напейтесь вдоволь свежего молока. Потом сделайте из него йогурт. Когда йогурта у вас будет достаточно, сделайте масло, пахту. Пейте пахту с чапати. Это вкусно и питательно. Если же и масла будет слишком много, то перетопите его в гхи, которое может храниться годами. Если же и его скопится слишком много, отсылайте его в город. Сейчас мы поощряем преданных открывать рестораны. Так что проблем с востребованностью вашей продукции быть не должно. Каждую каплю вы можете использовать без потерь».
Если же коров будет становиться слишком много, то нужно будет что-нибудь придумать. Например, вырубить несколько деревьев в лесу и устроить для них на поляне небольшой загон. «Самое главное, чтобы вы защищали коров. Это указание Кришны. Мы не можем быть столь неблагодарными, чтобы убивать мать. Молоко — очень важный продукт. Если мы пьем молоко, а в знак благодарности режем горло матери-корове, эту цивилизацию нельзя назвать человеческой. Это хуже, чем варварство. Попытайтесь защищать коров. Это благочестивая деятельность, а результатом будет то, что вы никогда не будете бедными».
_Трансцендентный дневник_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Еще интересная цитата Шрилы Прабхупады о том, кому полезно молоко.
(интересно, следует ли из этого заключение, что оно даже не всем людям полезно?)

"_В зависимости от того, под влиянием каких материальных гун находится то или иное живое существо, у него вырабатываются определенные качества._ Если змею кормить молоком, у нее только прибавится яда. Но если поить молоком одаренного человека — мудреца или святого, — то в его мозгу разовьются тонкие ткани, благодаря чему он сможет постичь природу высшего, духовного бытия." http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/18/22

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Утреннее солнце даёт энергию, а дневное — отнимает» 
1 мая 1973 года  

Если погода была солнечной, Шрила Прабхупада обычно принимал массаж в саду. Иногда, когда я растирал его спину горчичным маслом, он говорил: «Утреннее солнце даёт энергию, а дневное — отнимает». 
Это была одна из многих простых истин, которым он учил, тех, кто хотел слушать. 
Не ешьте сверх того, что можете переварить. 
Просыпайтесь ранним утром. Принимайте холодный душ. 
Живите упорядоченной жизнью.
 Смысл исполнения этих предписаний состоит в том, что таким образом мы сможем поддерживать тело в здоровом состоянии для того, чтобы хорошо выполнять преданное служение. Сам Шрила Прабхупада являлся удивительным примером для всех нас, примером, которому необходимо следовать. Его наставления всегда будут направлять нас по верному пути. 

"В чём сложность?", ШРУТА КИРТИ ПРАБХУ

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема почищена от флуда и оффтопа.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тема почищена от флуда и оффтопа.


Большое спасибо :namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Раяраме, 6 марта, 1969
«Поддерживай свое здоровье в хорошем состоянии и тяжело трудись для Кришны. Таков девиз нашей жизни».


*Плохое здоровье может помешать нашему служению*
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады доктору Куррье, 19 июня, 1975)
«Если вы желаете предложить ваши медицинские услуги моим ученикам, когда это потребуется, то это очень хорошо. Очень важно поддерживать наше тело бодрым и здоровым, так чтобы в нашем служении Кришне мы обходили эти препятствия болезней. Плохое здоровье может помешать нашему служению, поэтому мы хотим избежать этого, насколько это возможно».

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Киртанананде Свами, 14 февраля, 1969
«Лучшее средство, не только для Шьями даси, но для каждого, - это обратиться к хорошему врачу. Но, в конечном итоге, мы должны полагаться на милость Кришны, поэтому мы должны регулярно воспевать, молить Кришну дать нам шанс служить Ему, и если потребуется, принять одобренный метод лечения».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

70-11 При всем своем почтении к полубогам, мы должны отказываться, если нам предлагают их прасад. Мы соблюдаем принцип, принятый в Джаганнатха Пури. Пища вначале предлагается Господу Джаганнатхе, а затем Его прасад предлагается различным полубогам, а после этого мы можем съесть остатки как прасад. Так будет правильно.

_ письмо Упендре, 21 ноября 1970_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Еда у вас должна простой и питательной: чапати, дал, овощи, сливочное масло, фрукты и молоко*

69-11 Что касается твоих расходов, нас не интересует экономия. Наша линия должна быть такой: собирать миллионы долларов и тратить миллионы долларов, а иногда и больше. Но мы должны быть очень осмотрительными, чтобы не превратиться в расточителей. А на нужные вещи мы денег не жалеем. Не знаю, что вы там едите, но еда у вас должна быть питательной и простой, не роскошной. Это значит, чапати, дал, овощи, сливочное масло, фрукты и молоко. Это необходимо, чтобы сохранить хорошее здоровье. Но мы не должны увлекаться сладкими шариками или халавой и другими подобными вещами и есть их каждый день.
  Слишком обильная вкусная еда, особенно сладкое, возбуждает половое желание. Так или иначе, ешь Кришна-прасад, но будь осторожен, не погрязни в роскоши. Кришне мы должны предлагать самые роскошные блюда, но для нас прасад должен быть очень простым.

_ письмо Гаргамуни, 20 ноября 1969_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Раярама дасу, 9 февраля, 1969_

«Я очень встревожен твоим нынешним состоянием здоровья. Пожалуйста, дай мне знать, есть ли улучшения, или все еще продолжаются беспокойства. Мы всегда должны помнить, наше тело - не для чувственных наслаждений. Оно предназначено только для служения Кришне. И оказывая очень хорошее здоровое служение Кришне, мы не должны пренебрегать тем, чтобы поддерживать наше тело. 
 Мы можем научиться на примере Санатана Госвами. Одно время он был очень болен экземой, которая иногда кровоточила. Но когда бы Господь Чайтанья не встречал Санатану Госвами, он имел обыкновение всегда обнимать его, невзирая на его просьбы не прикасаться к нему. Позже, из-за этого, Санатана Госвами решил покончить жизнь самоубийством, чтобы Господь Чайтанья больше не обнимал его, несмотря на кровоточащие язвы. Но Господь Чайтанья, поняв его намерения, позвал Санатану Госвами и сказал ему: «Ты решил покончить с этим телом, но разве ты не знаешь, что это тело принадлежит Кришне? Ты уже посвятил свое тело Кришне, как же можешь покончить с ним?» Так что, не пренебрегай поддержанием тела. Такой урок мы извлекаем из этого примера, данного Господом Чайтаньей Санатане Госвами. Попытайся заботиться о своем здоровье наилучшим способом, который только возможен».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада: "Три вещи поддерживают жизнь во мне: утренние прогулки, массаж и аюрведические лекарства."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Ешь столько, сколько сможешь переварить» 
21 июня 1973 года  

Как-то раз Шриле Прабхупаде случилось отчитывать своего редактора санскрита, Прадьюмну даса, за то, что тот проспал утреннюю программу. Прадьюмна, который из всего окружения Шрилы Прабхупады нравился мне больше всего, к замечанию отнёсся очень серьёзно. Он решил питаться только горячим молоком, фруктами и миндалём. Он говорил, что миндаль — это «пища для мозга». У него был очень острый ум и фотографическая память. 
Как я уже упоминал, когда мы были в Майяпуре, Шрила Прабхупада выходил на веранду, в то время как его ученики почитали прасад. Ему нравилось наблюдать, как его духовные дети до полного удовлетворения насыщаются Кришна-прасадом. Я чувствовал, насколько мой духовный отец заботится обо мне. Казалось, ему очень нравится наше пристрастие к прасаду. Но его опечалило, что с нами нет Прадьюмны. 
Он направился в его комнату и спросил: 
— Почему ты не почитаешь прасад с другими? 
— Я не так голоден, Шрила Прабхупада, — тихо ответил Прадьюмна. 
Ответ Шрилу Прабхупаду не удовлетворил, и он продолжил: 
— Что ты имеешь в виду? Тебе следовало бы принять прасад. 
Прадьюмна, зная, что его духовный учитель не доволен ответом, сказал: 
— Знаете, приняв прасад, я засыпаю. 
— Что поделать? — ответил Шрила Прабхупада. — Ты должен принимать прасад, даже если потом спишь по десять часов кряду. Как ты сможешь продолжать свою деятельность, не питаясь? 
Прадьюмна поклонился, вышел из комнаты и присоединился к остальным. Я очень обрадовался его вновь обретённому обществу. 
Шрила Прабхупада всегда призывал своих учеников во имя совершенствования в сознании Кришны ограничивать себя в еде и сне, но при этом не терять здравого смысла. Много раз он говорил: «Ешь столько, сколько сможешь переварить» Также он говорил: «Набирайте прасада, сколько захотите, но съедайте все дочиста. Даже зёрнышко риса не должно быть выброшено понапрасну». 
Он также строго относился к тому, чтобы все посещали утреннюю программу. При необходимости выспаться, это можно было сделать, вздремнув после обеда, или же лечь пораньше. 
Шрила Прабхупада обыкновенно завтракал сразу после утренней лекции, а обедал около часа дня. Вечером, перед сном, он пил горячее молоко, а если чувствовал аппетит, то я готовил ему пури, овощи или воздушный рис. Когда у него был аппетит, он с удовольствием принимал пищу, а мы с удовольствием кормили его. Моими самыми счастливыми днями были те, когда мне приходилось бегать между кухней и его комнатой, поднося горячие чапати, и выкладывать их на его тарелку, пока они ещё были раздуты паром. За десять минут я бегал туда и обратно пять-шесть раз, и всякий раз, заходя к нему в комнату, кланялся. Он восседал, подняв правое колено вертикально вверх и величественными движениями, при помощи чапати, перемешивал сабджи и смаковал прасад. 
Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста, даруйте мне свою милость. Ради того, чтобы снова готовить для вас чапати, я с радостью готов отказаться от еды и сна. Во всех трёх мирах нет ничего сладостнее, чем любоваться тем, с какой детской непосредственностью вы сидите и почитаете прасад. Я считаю, что каждый, кто видел вас за принятием пищи, не мог не полюбить вас. Возможно, мне никогда не придётся вкусить нектара любви к Богу, но я молю о милости к этой падшей душе: позвольте мне снова готовить для вас чапати. 
_
"В чём сложность?",_ ШРУТА КИРТИ ПРАБХУ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Существует популярное мнение, что спать нужно головой на север, но Шрила Прабхупада в разных ситуациях упоминал, что _нельзя_ спать головой на север и запад.
Примеры:_
Шрила Прабхупада:_ Одного человека предупреждали: «Не спите головой на север». А он ответил: «Простите. Но у меня нет головы»..

"Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что спать головой на восток или юг рекомендуется, а головой на север или запад — не рекомендуется. Вот почему я сплю головой или на восток или на юг." ЕС Джаяпатака Свами.
*
Принципы жизни вайшнавов и наставления для принятия ею обета, данные Кашьяпой Муни супруге Дити*:
_Шримад Бхагаватам, 6 песнь, 18 глава:_ 

Кашьяпа Муни сказал: Дорогая жена, дав этот обет, не причиняй вреда другим, не проклинай никого и не лги, не стриги ногтей и волос и не прикасайся к нечистым предметам, таким как черепа и кости.
 Дорогая жена, ты не должна совершать омовение в водоеме, гневаться, общаться или даже разговаривать с греховными людьми, носить нестираную одежду и надевать гирлянды, которые носил кто-то другой.
 Тебе не следует выходить из дома, не сполоснув после еды рта, рук и стоп. Кроме того, тебе не следует покидать жилище вечером, с распущенными волосами или без подобающих украшений, а также в легкомысленном настроении и в одежде, недостаточно покрывающей тело.
 Тебе не следует ложиться спать, не омыв стоп и не очистившись. Нельзя также спать с влажными стопами, головой на север или на запад, обнаженной, вместе с другими женщинами, а также во время восхода или заката.

 Тебе запрещается есть чужие объедки, пищу, преподнесенную богине Кали [Дурге], а также пищу, оскверненную мясом или рыбой. Ты не должна есть пищу, к которой прикасался шудра или на которую взглянула женщина в период месячных. Также не пей воду из пригоршни.
Комментарий: 
Обычно богине Кали подносят мясную и рыбную пищу, и потому Кашьяпа Муни строго запретил своей жене принимать остатки таких подношений. На самом деле вайшнав вообще не должен есть пищу, предложенную полубогам. Вайшнав принимает только прасад Господа Вишну. Так, ограничивая поведение своей жены Дити различными запретами, Кашьяпа Муни побуждает ее стать вайшнави:
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/18/45

«Нарадия-пурана»: Спать надо в чистой постели головой на восток или юг, потому что сон головой на запад или север приводит к болезням.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада описал, как готовится воздушный рис. Нужно нагреть песок в одном сосуде, затем сыпать его поверх зерен в другом сосуде. «Он будет пуф-пуф-пуф-пуф-пуф, пока не поспеет». Он сказал, что воздушный рис очень полезен.

Когда я рассказал ему, что преданные готовят попкорн, он заметил, что это «не очень полезная пища, потому что попкорн плохо усваивается», в то время как воздушный рис считается легкой пищей, не обременяющей пищеварительный тракт. «Лучше всего по утрам есть вздутый рис или другие злаки, фрукты и молоко. Это очень хороший завтрак. Более того, такой завтрак вы сможете приготовить очень быстро, что позволит вам сэкономить уйму времени, которое можно использовать для джапы или обсуждений..
Не стремитесь к комфорту. Вы должны сесть где-нибудь на траве и с радостью принимать любую пищу. Такова идея. Жизнь должна приносить радость. Ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам, это настоящее дело» http://gitabase.com/the/trans-diary/rus/TRD/3/5/9

----------


## baladasa

Сыпать его поверх зерен это смешать значит? А как отделить от песка потом?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сыпать его поверх зерен это смешать значит? А как отделить от песка потом?


Наверное, просеивают. Описанная технология похожа на эту, так готовят воздушный рис вьетнамцы:




Надо как-нибудь попробовать приготовить, но я не уверена, что подойдет наш обычный рис...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В этом ролике хорошо видно, что рис сначала прогревают на плите, а после обжарки тщательно просеивают через 2 сита: одно мелкое - от песка, второе - крупное - от шелухи: https://youtu.be/mYaQC4lkrY4

Индия - https://youtu.be/tmhpw6tDEDk

----------


## baladasa

Наверное надо песок просеять, крупные частицы оставить, промыть и прогреть в духовке, в таком случае мелкие пылинки не будут прилипать к рису и привкуса не будет. Да, спасибо, надо будет попробовать. Интересно еще как воздушный рис, сделанный таким образом влияет на вату.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада иногда ел его, с его вата-конституцией.  Возможно, в небольшом количестве с горячим молоком будет хорошо, надо пробовать, все продукты индивидуально подбираются в Аюрведе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_из Шримад Бхагаватам:_

 Затем во вселенной возникло чувство голода и жажды, а вместе с ним появились океаны. После этого у вселенской формы появилось сердце, а вслед за ним — ум.
_
Комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады:_ 

Океан считается божеством, отвечающим за живот, в котором возникает чувство голода и жажды. Тем, у кого нарушены эти функции, «Аюр-веда» рекомендует купаться в океане...

Божества, управляющие кишечником, — это реки, а божества артерий — моря. Наполнение желудка пищей и питьем позволяет поддерживать существование тела, а затраченная телом энергия восполняется за счет усвоения еды и питья. Таким образом, здоровье тела зависит от нормального функционирования кишечника и артерий, а реки и моря — божества, управляющие кишечником и артериями, — поддерживают их в здоровом состоянии...

Кровеносные сосуды сравнивают здесь с реками; после того как у вселенской формы появились вены, на многочисленных планетах вселенной потекли реки. Божество, повелевающее реками, управляет также нервной системой живых существ. Людям, страдающим нервными болезнями, «Аюр-веда» рекомендует совершать омовение, погружаясь в проточную воду рек http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/26/59

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ "В Бхагавате вы найдете всё: политику, социологию, религию, культуру, философию, науку, - вы там найдете всё. Это не что-то просто догматичное, что-то выдуманное, что-то необыкновенное. Нет, это не так. Это великая наука, всё научно. И суть, квинтесенция Ведической литературы - Шримад-Бхагаватам. Итак, Веды содержат всё знание. Аюр-веда, знание о медицинской науке. Дханур-веда, военная наука. Аюр-веда, Дханур-веда, Яджур-веда. Веда означает знание"...

Кавираджа, который снова приходил сегодня, сказал, что он лечит Прабхупаду очень медленно, мягкими средствами, предназначенными для восьмилетних детей. 
— Старик и ребенок — это одно и то же, — пояснил Прабхупада. — Настоящая аюрведическая медицина следует ведическим принципам. Там нет никаких выдумок. Сначала они щупают пульс. Затем делают вывод, какой элемент вышел из равновесия. Затем обращаются к Ведам. 
Если пульс бьется так-то - это симптом того-то. 
Затем они обращаются к пациенту: «Вы чувствуете то-то?» 
Пациент подтверждает. 
Тогда они опять обращаются к Ведам: «Надо дать такое-то лекарство!» 
Пациент принимает лекарство, и ему становится лучше. 
Не надо никаких исследований. Традиция от Дханвантари.

_ Последние дни Прабхупады_ https://vk.com/wall-114190178_9591

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ фрагменты из книги "Надеюсь, моё письмо застанет Вас в добром здравии":_

«В любом случае, я знаю, что люди в Тегеране очень любят хатха-йогу. Я понимаю, Паривраджакачарья Свами преподает курс, комбинируя хатха-йогу с бхакти-йогой, чтобы привлечь людей. Это хорошая идея. Тем или иным способом вкраплять бхакти-йогу. Они будут спасены от деградации, возникающей от чувственных наслаждений.» 

_письмо Атрея Риши дасу, Бомбей, 4 декабря 1974г_


 « – _Тамал Кришна:_ Он там сейчас, Паривраджакачарья Свами, он там уже около двух или трех лет. Он искренне трудится. Он хитрит с ними. Внешне он немного обучает их хатха-йоге, а на самом деле проповедует им бхакти.   

 – _ Шрила Прабхупада_: Это и есть проповедь.» 

_Беседа, Вриндаван, 9 октября 1977г_».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Проявляя сострадание и никому не завидуя, человек может избавиться от страданий, причиняемых другими живыми существами; медитируя в трансе, он сможет устранить страдания, которые посылает провидение, а практикуя хатха-йогу, пранаяму и другие подобные методы, сможет избавиться от беспокойств, доставляемых собственным телом и умом. Аналогичным образом, усилив влияние гуны благости, особенно в отношении еды, человек должен победить сон._

Комментарий: 
Человек должен приучить себя питаться так, чтобы ради этого не надо было причинять беспокойство и страдания другим живым существам. Если кто-то мучит или убивает меня, это приносит мне страдания; стало быть, сам я не должен мучить или убивать ни одно живое существо. Люди не знают, что за убийство невинных животных материальная природа подвергнет их суровому наказанию. Любую страну, где без необходимости убивают животных, материальная природа будет карать войнами и эпидемиями. Поэтому человек, по своему опыту зная, что такое страдание, должен быть милосерден ко всем живым существам. Избежать страданий, посылаемых провидением, невозможно, так что, когда они приходят, нужно полностью погрузиться в повторение мантры Харе Кришна. 
Что же касается страданий, порождаемых телом и умом, то их можно избежать с помощью хатха-йоги, или мистической йоги.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 7.15.24_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харикеша: Как можно позаботиться предметах первой необходимости, таких как медицинские средства? Если у них на самом деле нет знания, и им надо строить эти гигантские больницы...

Шрила Прабхупада: Брахманы, Брахманы окажут медицинскую помощь. Аюрведа. Они будут читать Аюрведу. Они окажут помощь.

Харикеша: Итак, возможно ли, чтобы Аюрведа работала в наши дни.

Шрила Прабхупада: Почему бы нет?

Харикеша: Некоторые люди мне говорили, что травы потеряли свою эффективность в Кали-югу.

Шрила Прабхупада: Тогда умирайте. (смех) Вы имеете в виду, что современное медицинское лечение гарантирует вашу жизнь?

Харикеша: Нет.

Шрила Прабхупада: Тогда? Это также не гарантия. Если вы видите, что растения и травы больше не эффективны, тогда нет никаких гарантий в вашей современной медицине, нет никаких гарантий. Тогда зачем вам тратить так много денег? Как только я иду к доктору, то сразу же 20 долларов. Как только идут покупать какие-то лекарства, то сразу же 20. Если у вас нет денег… И тем не менее нет никаких гарантий, тогда зачем мне тратить так много денег?..

_16 октября 1975, Йоханнесбург. Утренняя прогулка_
http://gitabase.com/rus/TLKS/1975/1CD1E

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_МАССАЖ_
" Утренний массаж Шриле Прабхупаде также делался регулярно, каждый день, практически в одно и то же время, обычно незадолго до полудня, и тоже занимал от одного до двух часов. Массаж Шриле Прабхупаде делался согласно аюрведическим предписаниям: для массажа головы использовалось сандаловое масло, для массажа всего остального – применялось горчичное. Прабхупада говорил: «Сандаловое масло помогает содержать голову в холоде, а горчичное масло согревает тело». Такой массаж улучшает кровообращение.
 Он любил интенсивный массаж. Вечером, перед отдыхом, он предпочитал массаж без масла, в основном ног и стоп, продолжительностью до часа ".

_
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хари Бхакти Нудасу от 1 июня, 1967:_

«Я могу проинформировать тебя о том, что я склонен принимать аюрведическое лечение. Ты можешь проконсультироваться с теми аюрведическими врачами во Вриндаване, которые являются Гаудия Вайшнавами.
 Если возможно, сделай две вещи: вышли мне надлежащие лекарства и, было бы хорошо, выслать также инструкцию. Но если потребуется вернуться, я также могу это сделать. Проведи необходимые консультации с врачами и дай мне знать, что мне следует делать. Несомненно то, что в Матхуре есть множество аюрведических врачей, также как и шарлатанов. Попытайся избежать их».


_
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Кришна дасу, 3 апреля, 1969:_

«В ваших странах Запада доктора очень любят делать хирургические операции. Конечно, когда нет никакой альтернативы, мы должны принять прибежище в таком демоническом лечении, но насколько это возможно пытайся избегать этого и надейся на Кришну».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ "Все эти города и деревни процветают во всех отношениях, потому что злаки и травы растут в изобилии, деревья усыпаны плодами, реки полноводны, горы изобилуют минералами, а океан полон богатств. И всё это благодаря тому, что их коснулся Твой взгляд"._
_
Шрила Прабхупада:_

Итак, здесь есть очень хорошее описание того, как мы можем быть материально счастливыми. Это всё описание материального счастья, свриддхах свриддхах, очень процветающие города. Итак, как они процветали? _супакваушадхи-вирудхах супакваушадхи-вирудхах._ Травы и растения, и деревья, и ползучие растения роскошно выросли и вдоволь удовлетворяли потребности человека. Каждое растение полезно для человека. Но мы не знаем, как их использовать. Опытные люди собирают так много. Мы пренебрегаем этими травами и овощами, но поскольку мы не знаем как их использовать, поэтому мы должны оплачивать счета от докторов... Но там всё совершенно. Кришна всё полностью устроил.

_пурнам идам пурнам адах  пурнат пурнам удачйате_

Кришна дал нам всё полностью. Нет никаких проблем.
Так называемый материальный мир может превратиться в духовный мир, когда будет это сознание Кришны, всё будет использоваться для удовольствия Кришны. Это духовный мир. А иначе это материальный мир. В высшем смысле материального мира нет совсем.

_сарвам кхалв идам брахма_

Всё это — Кришна, энергия Кришны. Итак, энергия Кришны не отличается от Кришны. Также как солнечный свет не отличается от солнца. Хотя солнце находится за миллионы и миллионы миль отсюда, мы можем чувствовать, что такое солнце, ощущая энергию солнца, солнечное сияние. Мы можем понять, что солнце полно света и тепла. Хотя мы не можем видеть солнце, но благодаря солнечному свету, мы можем понять. Подобным образом, мы можем понять Кришну, благодаря его энергиям.
_
парасйа шактир вивидхаива шруйате_

У Него есть множество энергий. Итак, эти растения также сотворены из энергии Кришны, и мы должны ими воспользоваться. Поэтому, если мы хотим быть счастливы, то необходимы эти вещи:

_име джана-падах сврддхах

джана-падах,_ нам нужны города и селения. Потому что мы люди, мы не можем жить в лесу. Есть определённые люди, они предназначены для жизни в лесу, потому что они не цивилизованы. Но цивилизованным людям нужны селения, города, полные садов, парков, и хороших дорог, и тропинок, хороших зданий. Это всё описывается в Шримад-Бхагаватам про город Двараку, город Матхуру, в те дни.. Мы получаем эту информацию из множества литературы, Ведической литературы. Итак, в любом случае, мы должны стремиться стать счастливыми даже в городах и селеньях...

Царица Кунти говорит, как благодаря общению с Кришной, люди будут счастливы, как они будут жить счастливо в больших и маленьких городах. Это всё описывается. Поэтому мы всегда должны помнить, что это движение сознания Кришны предназначено для всестороннего развития человеческого общества, это не какое-то сентиментальное религиозное движение. Если люди это примут… и оно основано на учении Кришны, на учении Бхагаватам. Там всё описывается. Поэтому чем больше мы будем расти, или набирать силы,… Потому что теперь мы слабые, очень… люди не понимают серьёзность этого движения.
  Но чем больше наша сила и объём будет расти, тем больше мы будем принимать участие во всесторонней деятельности человеческого общества, чтобы сделать их счастливыми.

_сарве сукхена бхаванту
/Аюрведа/_

Это ведическая культура, эта ведическая культура хочет того, чтобы все были счастливы. И особенно вайшнавы..

_Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.40
20 октября 1974, Майяпур_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам  3.26.37_
Воздух отвечает за движение, смешение и нормальное функционирование всех органов чувств, он также предоставляет возможность приблизиться к объектам звука и переносит другие объекты чувств.

Комментарий: 
Когда мы видим, как колышатся ветви деревьев или сбиваются в кучу сухие листья, мы понимаем, что это действует воздух. Аналогичным образом, именно благодаря воздуху тело двигается, а нарушение циркуляции воздуха в организме является причиной очень многих заболеваний. Паралич, поражение нервной системы, психические заболевания и многие другие болезни на самом деле возникают из-за неправильной циркуляции воздуха в теле. 
 Аюрведическая медицина лечит эти заболевания, восстанавливая нормальное движение воздушных потоков в организме человека. Если с раннего возраста поддерживать нормальную циркуляцию воздуха в теле, нам удастся избежать подобных заболеваний. Из «Аюр-веды», а также из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» мы узнаем, что многие процессы внутри материального тела и за его пределами протекают только благодаря воздуху, а когда его циркуляция нарушается, эти процессы останавливаются. Здесь прямо сказано:.. Благодаря воздуху мы считаем себя совершающими те или иные действия. Стоит воздуху перестать циркулировать, как мы не сможем приблизиться к источнику звука. Когда нас зовут, мы слышим звук только благодаря движению воздуха и идем на звук или туда, откуда он доносится. В данном стихе ясно сказано, что все это является результатом движения воздушных потоков. Воздух также переносит запахи и позволяет нам различать их.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ Хамсаватара прабху:_
" Я хотел изучить джйотиш, ведический метод астрологии, и я спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Могу ли я изучить джйотиш?» Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Это не очень важно». Он сказал, что это не так важно, и он действительно не думал об этом вообще.

Я думал, что это было бы замечательно использовать в проповеди сознания Кришны, потому что джйотиш очень требователен. Если вы хорошо разбираетесь в астрономических позициях, вы можете рассказать человеку почти все о его жизни. Через несколько дней я снова спрошу Прабхупаду, когда я принесу ему обед. Я сказал: «У меня была эта идея, и я знаю, что вы сказали, что это не очень важно, но у меня была идея, что я могу проповедовать, если я узнаю джйотиша».

Внезапно глаза Прабхупады загорелись, и он сказал: «О, для проповеди? Тогда все в порядке».

Я улыбнулся и сказал: «Спасибо, Шрила Прабхупада». Я был счастлив, потому что преданные сказали мне, что это вздор, но Прабхупада дал мне возмжность для проповеди ".

----------


## Варган

> _ Хамсаватара прабху:_
> ...


Примите мои поклоны, матаджи Кастурика! 

Укажите, пожалуйста, источник цитаты. 

И не кажется ли Вам, что это сообщение не по теме? (Тема не касается джйотиша).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сначала Бхактивикаша Свами рассказал эту историю, затем преданные опубликовали полностью эту цитату ученика Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсаватара прабху в фейсбуке.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не очень понятно, для чего удалили мое последнее сообщение в этой теме?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалено неуместное сообщение, оскорбляющее священные писания, а также ответ на него.

----------


## Варган

> преданные опубликовали полностью эту цитату ученика Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсаватара прабху в фейсбуке.



Харе Кришна! А мне кажется, не стоит так уж сильно доверять воспоминаниям. У людей восприятие субъективно, присутствует богатое воображение, память несовершенна. Печально известный пример этого - когда преданные говорят: "Мой гуру махараджа благословил на развод" ? С их точки зрения, это может выглядеть даже как "с энтузиазмом одобрил развод".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! А мне кажется, не стоит так уж сильно доверять воспоминаниям. У людей восприятие субъективно, присутствует богатое воображение, память несовершенна.


Можете не доверять. Я не являюсь нигилистом и доверяю пожилым ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, которые ни в чем не противоречат своему Учителю. Они приводят свои воспоминания, которые указывают на желание Прабхупады абсолютно все задействовать в служении Кришне. В своих книгах и в своих публичных лекциях Шрила Прабхупада нигде не отрицает пользу Аюрведы, Астрологии и Йоги для людей, нигде не отрицает возможность проповедовать гуну благости через эти науки. Так что неразумно отрицать это, лучше тратить время на изучение книг Прабхупады. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Можете не доверять. Я не являюсь нигилистом и доверяю пожилым ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, которые ни в чем не противоречат своему Учителю.


Ачарья Прабхупада в лекции прослушанной мною 5 минут назад говорит что даже Господь Чайтанья утверждая что либо тут же ссылался на шастру.Если ученик ачарьи Прабхупады привел в подтверждение своих слов не шастры а размер глаз ачарьи и степень их блеска то это не авторитетно.

Ели проповедь через астрологию это нормальная практика то с чего бы так удивился ачрья?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Он удивился, что ученик не столько для себя хочет изучить Астрологию, сколько для проповеди. И он порадовался Сознанию Кришны этого ученика. Это же совершенно очевидно, если понимать настроение Шрилы Прабхупады.
Обычно Шрила Прабхупада не рекомендовал ученикам отвлекаться ни на что другое, кроме распространения книг и служения в храме. Возможно, вам известен образ жизни близких учеников Прабхупады. Если да, то вы сможете понять эту ситуацию

----------


## Варган

> . В своих книгах и в своих публичных лекциях Шрила Прабхупада ... нигде не отрицает возможность проповедовать гуну благости через эти науки. Так что неразумно отрицать это, лучше тратить время на изучение книг Прабхупады. Харе Кришна.


"Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, *не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой*, ибо тому, кто хочет освободиться от материального, обусловленного существования, необходимо в конце концов стать вайшнавом. Наше Движение сознания Кришны управляется именно с таким пониманием, поэтому асуры всегда будут пытаться подавить его".

"VaiSNavas preach only devotional service, not encouraging karmIs, jNAnIs and yogIs, because if one must liberate oneself from material, conditional life, one must ultimately become a VaiSNava. Our KRSNa consciousness movement is directed with this understanding, and therefore the asuras always try to suppress it".

Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.4.42, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады.

Астрология - это карма-канда, йога - это йога. Поэтому есть прямой запрет в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады  "проповедовать гуну благости через эти науки".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Проповедь Сознания Кришны - это всегда бхакти, а не карма-канда, нужно научиться мыслить шире. Учитесь у Шрилы Прабхупады.
Одно и тоже 100 раз, пустая трата времени с вами.

----------


## Дамир

Есть только два мнения : Одно моё, другое глупое  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Варган

> Проповедь Сознания Кришны - это всегда бхакти, а не карма-канда, нужно научиться мыслить шире. Учитесь у Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Одно и тоже 100 раз, пустая трата времени с вами.


Вы только сегодня написали, что Шрила Прабхупада "нигде не отрицает возможность проповедовать гуну благости через эти науки".  То есть Вы признали, что проповедуется не то послание, или рекламируется не тот "продукт", который велел нам рекламировать Шрила Прабхупада: гуна благости вместо бхакти.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Вы только сегодня написали, что Шрила Прабхупада "нигде не отрицает возможность проповедовать гуну благости через эти науки".  То есть Вы признали, что проповедуется не то послание, или рекламируется не тот "продукт", который велел нам рекламировать Шрила Прабхупада: гуна благости вместо бхакти.


Варган, простите, что встряну. Матаджи Кастурика, простите что отвечу за Вас.
Есть разные уровни сознания людей в соответствии с их обусловленностью. Кто-то может быть сильно обусловлен гуной невежества или страсти. Преданное служение, которое пытается совершать преданный, находящийся под влиянием этих гун, не очень нравится Кришне, т.к. оно содержит еще примесь этих гун. Гуну невежества Кришна называет "отвратительной". А в гуне страсти у преданного еще остаются материальные привязанности и жажда наслаждений, что тоже Кришну не привлекает. Но когда преданный строго следует регулирующим принципам преданного служения, он со временем избавляется от влияния гун страсти и невежества. Как сказано в БГ 14.11 "Когда начинает преобладать гуна благости, все врата тела озаряются знанием", здесь же в комментария ШП пишет: "В гуне благости зрение, слух и вкус не подводят человека и позволяют ему воспринимать мир таким, как он есть". Таким образом, только с платформы гуны благости есть возможность адекватно воспринимать реальность, воспользоваться знанием и утвердиться в неоскорбительном преданном служении, воспевании, т.к. ум будет полностью находится под контролем. А пока ум не находится под контролем, Кришна сам советует Уддхаве, как обуздать этот ум (ШБ 11.20.19-24):



> Текст 19: Как только ум отклоняется от духовного состояния, нужно старательно возвращать его под свой контроль описанными далее средствами.
> Текст 20: Никогда не следует упускать из виду подлинную цель умственной деятельности, но скорее, обуздав жизненный воздух и чувства и применяя разум, усиленный гуной благости, нужно взять ум под свой контроль.
> Текст 21: Опытный наездник, желая укротить норовистую лошадь, сначала ненадолго позволяет ей скакать по-своему, а затем, натягивая поводья, постепенно направляет её в нужном направлении. Аналогично, процесс высшей йоги таков, что человек внимательно наблюдая за движениями и желаниями ума, постепенно берёт их под контроль.
> Текст 22: До тех пор, пока ум не обрёл духовного удовлетворения, нужно аналитически изучать временную природу всех материальных объектов, будь то космических, земных или атомарных, осознавая творение и уничтожение как прямой и обратный процесс природы.
> Текст 23: Разочаровавшись во временной, иллюзорной природе этого мира и так развив отречение от него, ум, направляемый изречениями Вед, анализируя происходящее, постепенно отбрасывает ложное отождествление с материей.
> Текст 24: Следуя разнообразным правилам, проходя через очистительные процессы практики йоги, овладевая логикой и занимаясь своим духовным образованием или же служа и поклоняясь Мне, человек должен постоянно удерживать свой ум на Личности Бога, цели йоги. Никакими иными методами для достижения этой цели пользоваться не следует.


Таким образом, большинству, тем кто еще находится в гунах страсти и невежества, проповедь гуны благости полезна. А тем, кто в ней уже утвердился - тем, конечно уже требуется другая проповедь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Всё верно, Шрила Прабхупада во многих комментариях объясняет этот процесс, что "Сначала мы должны подняться в саттва-гуну и затем превзойти саттва-гуну и придти на духовный уровень".




> Матаджи Кастурика, простите что отвечу за Вас.


Пишите чаще прабху, я с удовольствием уже лучше буду читать, а не писать.

----------


## Варган

> Таким образом, большинству, тем кто еще находится в гунах страсти и невежества, проповедь гуны благости полезна. А тем, кто в ней уже утвердился - тем, конечно уже требуется другая проповедь.


Уже много раз это обсуждалось. Гуна благости - это несколько иное понятие, чем шиваитская версия йоги, астрология, хиромантия, вегетарианское питание, которому следуют даже голуби и мартышки, и т.п.  А ведь именно это сейчас считается проповедью благости. Мужчина и женщина, лежащие, взявшись за руки, на пшеничном поле и смотрящие в голубое небо, - это символ современной проповеди гуны благости, хотя, на самом деле, это страсть и невежество. 

"Но те, кто действительно пребывает в гуне благости материальной природы (саттва-гуне), поклоняются только вишну-таттвам. Вишну-таттвы имеют различные имена и формы: Нараяна, Дамодара, Вамана, Говинда, Адхокшаджа и проч."
ШБ 1.2.26, комм. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/2/26

"Люди, пребывающие в благости, поклоняются Господу Вишну..."
ШБ 3.5.43, комм. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/5/43

Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас:
- Источником гуны благости является Господь Вишну, который энергией благости поддерживает все материальные миры.

Сообщение от Ямуначарья дас: 
- Я уточню вопрос, Враджендра Кумар прабху: что является основным источником гуны благости в жизни человека с практической точки зрения?

Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас:
- Служение Вишну, которое основано на принципах дхармы (милосердие, чистота, аскетизм, правдивость).

Сообщение от Кеша: 
- А если человек следует принципам дхармы неосознанно? Т.е. по природе у него присутствует милосердие, чистота и т.д. без служения Вишну, то можно ли сказать, что человек не является благочестивым?

Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас:
- Он благочестив, но если основной его морали или благочестия не является Бог, а просто традиция или социальное давление, то это благочестие будет неустойчивым и рано или поздно такой человек начнет отклоняться. Но если он понимает, что источником морали является Бог, тогда его благочестие стабильно.

Источник: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post95707

Георгий, Вы читали комментарий к Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.4.42?  "*Вайшнавы проповедуют только преданное служение, не поощряя занятия кармой, гьяной и йогой, ибо тому, кто хочет освободиться от материального, обусловленного существования, необходимо в конце концов стать вайшнавом. Наше Движение сознания Кришны управляется именно с таким пониманием, поэтому асуры всегда будут пытаться подавить его*".

Куда уж яснее...

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Уже много раз это обсуждалось. Гуна благости - это несколько иное понятие, чем шиваитская версия йоги, астрология, хиромантия, вегетарианское питание, которому следуют даже голуби и мартышки, и т.п.  А ведь именно это сейчас считается проповедью благости. Мужчина и женщина, лежащие, взявшись за руки, на пшеничном поле и смотрящие в голубое небо, - это символ современной проповеди гуны благости, хотя, на самом деле, это страсть и невежество.


Варган прабху, простите, но я в своем сообщении ничего не писал про лежащих на "пшеничном поле" и шиваитскую версию йоги. Давайте будем корректными в диалоге.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Он удивился, что ученик не столько для себя хочет изучить Астрологию, сколько для проповеди. И он порадовался Сознанию Кришны этого ученика. Это же совершенно очевидно


Совершенно очевидно что ученик не должен удивлять учителя а должен следовать его прямым указаниям.Я прослушав ни одну сотню лекций и прочитав почти все книги ачарьи не пришел к выводу что мне нужно изучать астрологию.

----------


## Варган

> Варган прабху, простите, но я в своем сообщении ничего не писал про лежащих на "пшеничном поле" и шиваитскую версию йоги. Давайте будем корректными в диалоге.


Георгий прабху, я понимаю, что Вы не писали. Но эта тема форума - про йогу, аюрведу и т.д. Как ни странно, именно это понимается сейчас под гуной благости. Поэтому если есть желание поговорить о настоящей гуне благости, то лучше перейти в соответствующую тему, чтобы не создавать оффтопика.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Совершенно очевидно что ученик не должен удивлять учителя а должен следовать его прямым указаниям.


Проповедовать Сознание Кришны всеми доступными методами - это и есть прямое указание каждого дух.учителя.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемые модераторы, просьба, пожалуйста, отделите обсуждение, не относящиеся к теме пользы Ведических наук и цитат Шрилы Прабхупады, в какую-то другую тему.
Спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я прослушав ни одну сотню лекций и прочитав почти все книги ачарьи не пришел к выводу что мне нужно изучать астрологию.


Чтобы появилось такое желание, нужно иметь брахманические качества, поскольку Астрология, Аюрведа  - это брахманические науки.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ «Любой образованный человек, дхира, должен интересоваться джьотишей, астрологией». (ШБ 10.8.5 комм). 

 _"Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.12.29)_ Люди, принадлежащие к особому сословию разумных людей, посвятивших себя исключительно постижению Вед, именуются випрами, людьми, сведущими в ведическом знании. *Веды охватывают различные области знаний, две из которых - астрология и наука о лечении болезней (Аюр-веда)- важны и необходимы для обыкновенного человека. Чтобы руководить обществом, разумные люди, называемые брахманами, подвизаются во всех областях ведического знания.* Они изучают даже военную науку (дханур-веду), и такие випры, как Дроначарйа и Крипачарйа, были учителями и в этой области знаний.

В последнем комментарии Шрила Прабхупада даёт наставления для всего общества!
 Он объясняет, что Аюрведа, Астрология и Дханурведа *важны и необходимы для* *обычных людей* и изучают данные науки брахманы, чтобы "руководить обществом". Поэтому особенным людям, чистым вайшнавам, кого эта социальная тема не касается, пусть занимаются они чистым преданным служением и дадут другим заниматься своим служением.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Но эта тема форума - про йогу, аюрведу и т.д. Как ни странно, именно это понимается сейчас под гуной благости.


Как я понимаю, йога и аюрведа - ведическое знание, как раз относящееся к гуне благости. Далее все зависит от того, кто этим занимается и как следует ученической преемсвенности, по которой передается это знание. Если ими занимаются те, кто имеют соответствующую квалификацию, если все основано на шастрах, то проблем не должно быть. Но можно, конечно, встретить и шарлатанов, которые просто называют что-то, что они практикуют, йогой и аюрведой. И тогда это будут уже гуны страсти и невежества. А нам надо научиться различать, что есть что.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Проповедовать Сознание Кришны всеми доступными методами - это и есть прямое указание каждого дух.учителя.


Мы должны проповедовать знание полученное по парампаре.В известной нам парампаре ачарья Прабхупада не проповедовал астрологию.Так же гуру ачарьи Прабхупады будучи прекрасным астрологом не проповедовал астрологию а отказался от этого.

Далее нам придется признать что мы не имеем *никакого указания ачарьи изучать астрологию* с целью проповеди СК.

В целом ситуация напоминает анекдот.Поп Василий почему вы курите когда молитесь?
А мне архиерей разрешил.
Это как же........?!
А я его спросил могу ли я молиться когда курю.




> Хамсаватара прабху:
> " *Я хотел* изучить джйотиш, ведический метод астрологии, и я спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Могу ли я изучить джйотиш?» Шрила Прабхупада сказал: *«Это не очень важно».* Он сказал, что это не так важно, и он действительно не думал об этом вообще.


Первый ответ был нет.Так же нет указания .Рассказ начинается со слов "я хотел".




> он действительно не думал об этом вообще.


И нам не стоит про это думать вообще.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это все не относится к данной теме! Вы игнорируете цитаты Прабхупады о пользе для общества брахманических ведических знаний. 
Подобное обсуждение уже было, пишите свои размышления тут:  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post140503

А эта тема для мнений Шрилы Прабхупады и его цитат о пользе ведических наук, здоровье, упражнениях и питании преданных. Для изучающих наследие Прабхупады, пожалуйста, делитесь цитатами!



Прошу модераторов отделить оффтоп!

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Просьба не оффтопить в данной теме!


Я процитировал приведенную вами цитату.Теперь вы говорите что она не относится к данной теме.Пусть так.

Знания Вед многогранны но проповедовать их все и проповедовать один процент где говорится о Кришне это разные вещи.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Должны ли преданные делать физические упражнения»
http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/vesti...y_obraz_jizni/



> То есть какое решение принять, в каком направлении двигаться, должны ли мы есть нездоровую пищу, вести нездоровый образ жизни? Это намного увеличивает вероятность того, что мы вряд ли сможем хорошо служить миссии Кришны в будущем. И мы даже можем стать такой обузой, что преданные будут вынуждены заботиться о нас и тратить очень много денег на оплату медицинских счетов. И нас просто исключат из ашрама, нам некуда будет податься, и мы станем просто бродячим бездомным. В каком направлении нам двигаться?
> Я думаю, большинство преданных ответит, что мы должны быть более внимательными и вести более здоровый образ жизни. Большинство преданных ответит. Но кто-то скажет: «Нет. Прабхупада же всё это не поощрял!» Но есть один случай. Нанда Кумар был личным слугой Шрилы Прабхупады, путешествовал с ним, он сказал, что он, Нанда Кумар, ел только сырую пищу. Он спросил у Прабхупады, нормально ли это, и тот сказал, что так лучше для здоровья. Прабхупада сказал, что на самом деле – это лучшая диета для здоровья, это диета йогов. Он сказал конкретно ему: «Ты должен делать всё, что необходимо, чтобы поддерживать здоровье своего тела для служения Кришне». Он рассказал это.

----------

